# ***PICTURE OVERLOAD***from birth to 1 year....



## kajabe (2 February 2013)

I thought i'd show you piccies of my little baby bobby. I rescued him after his sibling got killed so he was left as an orphan:

Here he is the night we got him:






Then here are more pictures of him growing up:









































































He's now 1 1/2 years old and thriving.


----------



## stacey_lou (2 February 2013)

Has the awwwww factor. Beautiful


----------



## muckypony (2 February 2013)

Oh dear.

I'm really, really not big on cats...

I have just totally changed my mind and I want a kittty!! He is sooo cute!!


----------



## pines of rome (2 February 2013)

How lovely, he looks great!


----------



## muddygreymare (2 February 2013)

Cuteness overload more like


----------



## Dizzydancer (2 February 2013)

Cute!!


----------



## TrasaM (2 February 2013)

Lovely cat.and well done. Add long fur and he looks like the three I rescued from the floods a week ago. They'd been dumped and left to fend for themselves and all were sick wet and starving. RSPCA took them and all have survived.
 My dad, who professed not to like cats, hand reared a kitten after it's mum got killed on the road. She turned out to be quite a character and very bossy.


----------



## ILuvCowparsely (2 February 2013)

Beautiful pictures thank  you for sharing,   I love everything about cats, dogs I can leave them though.

 he is soooooooo cute


----------



## E13 (2 February 2013)

My name is E13 and I am a crazy cat lady  love those pics!!


----------



## Britestar (5 February 2013)

I love/raising kitties! Done it 4 times now. Don't even mind doing the night feeds, they as are so much fun - kitties not night feeds!


----------

